
Johns Hopkins researchers question study linking Sturgis rally to Covid-19 - mrfusion
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/sturgis-motorcycle-rally-superspreader-johns-hopkins-research-doubt/
======
brudgers
_In a paper posted Friday, the Johns Hopkins researchers say the data
collected by the San Diego center 's economists (who represent three different
universities) in fact support one main thrust of the study — that the Sturgis
event led to a spike in COVID-19 cases in the county that hosted the rally as
well as in surrounding areas._

Basically, the new paper confirms the first likely effects of the earlier
study. These are concentrated, earlier surfacing, and observable in a known
location. Downstream epidemiological effects will occur later, be more
diffuse, and require contact tracing, i.e. there's more work that can only
occur in the future.

We are only a month out from the Sturgis Rally. That's not enough time to
collect significant data on it's impacts.

------
thu2111
The "study" (using that term loosely) was nonsense. The figure that got
reported as healthcare cost was actually some kind of Department of Transport
figure for the value of a life, adjusted for category of road accident, mapped
in entirely arbitrary ways to COVID cases. This is how they ended up
concluding an asymptomatic case "cost" $11,000 - an absurd idea that should
have triggered a basic sanity check in anyone who read it.

~~~
chrisco255
What is the motivation behind these hit pieces anyways?

